# Old-fashioned ringlets..how to get them?



## yooniecorn (Sep 22, 2006)

These photos are a poor example (considering that it's a wig) but they were the closest thing to what I have in mind.

I have moderately thick, straight-slightly wavy waist-long hair, and I'm looking to achieve real RINGLETS, not curls.

I have tried a few different kinds of curlers, none of which left me with a satisfactory result.

Any ideas?


----------



## Chomkat (Sep 23, 2006)

I seem to remember a friend of mine in elementary school got hair like that when her mom wrapped her hair in rags. I think she would wrap the wet hair around a small piece of fabric and then tie it. When it came out it would look like ringlets. Of course this was a loooooong time ago and my memory sucks so I am not sure if this would actually work. You could try with one strand of hair since it is pretty cheap and easy to do.


----------



## so-char (Sep 25, 2006)

they used to use rags for this style, theres a site here that tells you how to do it

Nocturne Vintage Hair Styles ::: Rag Curlers


----------

